# FALL SUPER SALE!!!!



## TenMileCreekKayaks (May 11, 2008)

Yes, sale extended from Gore Fest, shout out to all competitors and the awesome crew that put it on, well done!!!

Kokatat, Werner, Sweet 30% off
Shred Ready 50% 
IR, Stolhquist & Jack's Plastic 20%
Pelican cases 20%
Carlisle 20%
Katadyn, Optimus,Alpine Aire camping gear and food 20%
1/2 tube with all kinds of goodies 
daily give aways and blue light specials

As always,

Keep the Hairy Side Up...










Frisco Kayaks, Demos, Lessons, Kayaking and Rafting Gear


----------



## miahski2 (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks again TMCK, went back and picked up a new dry bag, a spare Carlisle blade, and a pelican case. The 20 % off made it pretty sweet.


----------

